

Free online study groups for people learning web development - lpnotes
http://codebuddies.org/?rc=hn

======
rememberlenny
Is this based in NYC or can people do it anywhere?

~~~
lpnotes
The study groups are google hangout-based, so people can participate from
anywhere.

~~~
rememberlenny
Very cool! Is it possible to start our own study group via this service?

~~~
lpnotes
Right now, if your study group corresponds to either HTML/CSS, Javascript,
Python, or Ruby on Rails, you can propose a new hangout in one of the above
Google Groups and invite people to join the hangout for the topic/tutorial
you're interested in reviewing with others.

In the near future, though, my hope is that a platform will replace the Google
Groups and make the study group creation process around supplementary
resources (besides the ones I picked to experiment on, that is) much easier.
Can give you updates on when the beta platform is up if you join the mailing
list or send me a PM.

